# 2004.0 livecd ,booting...and error ;)

## fallow

hej , naszlo mnie wczoraj aby zaopatrzyc sie w nowy livecd , ktory to sciagnalem z gentoo.oregonstate.edu , suma kontr ok , wypalilem i

kiedy juz sie bootuje , dochodi do ... : 

step6 

kmod : failed to exec /sbin/modprobe -s -k binfmt-9653 , errno = 8 

livecd to w sumie nie istota gentoo , no ale skoro juz jest ten nowy , to czemu mialby nie dzialac  :Wink: 

jak u innych ? 

ten sciagniety to wersja minimal  :Smile: 

pozdro

----------

## Prompty

przypadkiem nie oglaszali ze 2004 wymaga pracy ( nawet nie powiem ci gdzie  ,ale cos takiego pisali ) 

trafiles na bad-build'a ?

----------

## fallow

hoh,sciagnalem teraz 2004.0 livecd-universal , i tu wszystko jest w porzadku , po za tym , ze kiedy configuruje eth0 , zawiesza sie na dhcp , ale po podaniu opcji "nodhcp" przy bootowaniu jest w porzadku ... :Smile: 

----------

## meteo

cóż... *Prompty wrote:*   

> przypadkiem nie oglaszali ze 2004 wymaga pracy

 

choć przecież w zapowiedzi... *gentoo.org wrote:*   

> Gentoo Linux is proud to announce the release of Gentoo Linux 2004.0 for the x86, AMD64, PowerPC, Sun SPARC, and SGI MIPS architectures.

 nikt nie obiecuje, że będzie działać  :Wink: 

pamiętam, że kiedyś stawiałem gentoo 1.4 (to "pierwsze" 1.4) i przy zabajerzonych opcjach przekazywanych kernelowi też miałem błędy[/quote]

----------

## Prompty

ja wiem tylko ze sporo ludzi ma problemy z 2004.0 ( forums ---> installation ) 

wiec poczekam jeszcze troche z tym ... developerzy ciagle pracuja nad czesciami i poprawiaja jak tylko ktos cos zglosi ... dodatkowo na stronie glownej napisali 

Gentoo 2004.0

Posted on 01 March 2004 by avenj

The Gentoo release team is working hard to get Gentoo Linux 2004.0 to the mirrors as quickly as possible, but we are experiencing some technical problems with our mirroring system that are hindering the process. This should be resolved within the next 24 to 48 hours. Thank you for your patience. 

niby dzis 4tego ale ja sie wstrzymuje   :Cool:  [/quote]

----------

## fallow

no ostroznosci nigdy za wiele ,wlasnie "jestem w trakcie" emerge sync && emerge -ub world , ale livecd zawsze sie przyda   :Smile: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## sandmanpl

z tym 2004.0 to dziwna sprawa bo niema na plytce ani kernela zadnego a i programiki wspomagające poznikały nawet na cd z pakietami niema  genkernela i mc i paru innych bajerów ułatwiających poczontek.

mam nadzieje ze to sie jeszzcze zmieni tak jak to blo z 1.4.rc.x tyle bylo poprawek az teraz zal sie rozstawac z 1.4

----------

## fallow

livecd 1.4 jest w porzadku , ale jak ktos cchce moze sobie zrobic wlasny livecd i stage chocby przy pomocy catalyst`a.

na livecd2004.0-universal sa zrodla kernel`a ale tylko 2.4.24  :Sad: 

pozdro  :Smile: 

----------

## sandmanpl

faktycznie jest linux-2.4.24 tylko [zmylili mnie bo vanilla szukalem i gentoo-sources  :Smile:  ]

----------

